# Broken Ribs



## Adrinln (Feb 8, 2009)

Out riding today and took a spill. Fell 15 feet to the bottom of the ravine and landed on suspended downed tree. Laid there for 15 min. then hiked out the last two miles. Took another hour. Then drove to urgent care where they told me I broke 4 ribs. Now I am sidelined from my brand new Jet9.:incazzato: Can't wait till I heal so I can get back out their. Here are some pic of the breaks.


----------



## ThreeD (Feb 7, 2008)

*That Sucks*

That is just a bad deal. Really, A new bike and you get yourself hurt. Well, I hope you heal quickly and get to enjoy your niner.


----------



## dusthuffer (Nov 30, 2006)

A good x-ray pic is always appreciated. That's awesome that you hauled yourself out of there under your own steam. Heal up fast.


----------



## makeuswim (Aug 20, 2007)

How is your recovery going? I just did nearly the same thing and I wonder how long I'm going to be off the bike.


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 12, 2004)

My recovery took about 6 weeks. I was thrown onto a rock when my handlebars hooked a tree. I landed on my back just below my shoulder.

I had to sleep in a reclining chair for a week and a half, and was unable to work my car's manual transmission for a few days. I didn't get a bruise until almost a week after the injury and it appeared lower on my abdomen than the impact site. My abdomen swelled enough so I couldn't button my pants. I also had a lot of pain in the front where the ribs attach.

I was able to ride the trainer after the first week though, and was riding on the road after two weeks. I could sneeze and cough after @2 1/2 weeks without pain, and ride off road after 4 weeks.

I can still feel tenderness under the skin and it's been almost 4 months. Other than that, physically I've been OK since late March. Mentally I'm still scarred.



makeuswim said:


> How is your recovery going? I just did nearly the same thing and I wonder how long I'm going to be off the bike.


----------



## makeuswim (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow. That is absolutely awful. Hopefully the mental aspect will dissipate eventually. (I nearly broke my hip in a road race about 5 years ago and that had a lasting mental impact on me, but about a year later I had forgotten about it). Good luck with everything.


----------



## Adrinln (Feb 8, 2009)

recovery is going well. Sunday will be 4 weeks. I was back on the trainer the first weekend. Learned real quick take it easy keep heart rate and breathing low. finally got back onto a real bike last weekend, week 3 road 10 miles on the road. Have ridden a couple of 3 milers on the road this week. long hrs at work. Plan on riding a couple of 15 milers this weekend. Looking forward to getting back on the trail soon.hopefully by the end of week 5 but probably by end of week 6. I still can not lay down. The recliner has been my best friend. To much pressure on the ribs but it is getting much better. Pain started to go down this week. Just feels like I keep getting hit with a bat in the ribs all day. Much better than the stabbing pain I got for the first 3 weeks. Hope all goes well with you. How did you break your ribs? How many are broke?


----------



## kafromet (Sep 7, 2008)

Ouch. I'm on my second round of bruised ribs, and they are plenty bad enough without any actual breaks. Crashed out Saturday and tried a ride tonight... it was not a good idea. Every little bump felt like a knife. 

Listen to your doc and listen to your body, you'll be back out there before you know it. Good luck!


----------



## Adrinln (Feb 8, 2009)

well I have ridden 35 miles since Sunday. All on the road. The pain is starting to go away fast now. Still can't lay down comfortably yet. The way the pain is receding I expect to be back in a bed by middle of next week at the latest. I will probably try to hit the trail not this coming weekend but next.  I will keep you guys up to date.


----------



## Adrinln (Feb 8, 2009)

Well I can now lie down but not for long. still uncomfortable. I will remain in the chair for a few more days. Plan on trying a trail this weekend.


----------



## Adrinln (Feb 8, 2009)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I just got back from my first trail ride since the accident. What a blast. Just hit the local trail for a 10m ride for a test. was a little bit nervous at first as I can still feel where each rib was broken. As the ride went on I built some confidence and started riding at about 75% capacity. Can't wait till I can hit the trail again. look like it won't be until next Sunday. Oh well, I will try to get back out before had but what can you do. I hope that every one here heals up well and fast so that they can get back to riding and enjoying life. Thanks for all the support!!!


----------



## makeuswim (Aug 20, 2007)

That is excellent news! Good luck with everything.


----------

